# Pop Corn? Salt ? With QVIEW



## ronp (Aug 25, 2008)

I know I'm a little far out at times. I needed to smoke something tonight.

I have been thinking about this for a while. So, I stopped and got some bulk organic pop corn kernels and had them in the smoker at 140' for about 2 hours along with some sea salt in another pan.


When I got home the wife said what is this for? I said I'm going to smoke it. She gave me a weird look and said, your going to smoke pop corn? She said why? I said because I can, end of discussion.

I really didn't think they would pop due to moisture content or lack of.

Anyway, here it is all popped and salted.









Can't really say I could taste the smoke, but then I never can, the same night.

I ate the whole bowl so I better do some more for a morning test.
I just did another bowl and I will leave it on the counter for bait and see what she says tomorrow.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks interesting Ron let me know how it turns out be nice to find out if you taste the smoke


----------



## justsmoke2 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ron I have the same problem when I get a good whiff of the smoke.  I can never taste the smoke until the next day.  Everyone looks at me funny when I ask them if there is any smoke flavor in the meat.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Let us know if the salt keeps the smoke taste, i haven't had any luck smokin' sea salt or kocher, or peppercorns.


----------



## solar (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see the pink smoke ring. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I like how you think though, you never know what you'll get unless you try.


----------



## ck311 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the same problem with not being able to taste the smoke til the next day.


----------



## jbg4208 (Aug 25, 2008)

yep, same here.


----------



## ronp (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't taste any Jerry.

Yep, same here.

No luck here either.

lol on the smoke ring.

Well, guys, I have mastered many smokes, but not this one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At this time I can't taste the smoke. I'll have to see what the wife says. Her sences are 10 times more sensitve than mine. She can hear a mouse fart 50 feet away.


----------



## ronp (Aug 25, 2008)

I came home and the bowl was not touched. I asked the wife if she tried t. She said no, I am not even going there it didn't smell good. I said that's a hell of an attitude, she says OK then and took one, then another and another. Half bowl later she says it would be good with butter on it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





She says she can taste the smoke. I still can't. Next time I'll use hickory instead of apple.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I smoked  a batch of sea salt, kosher salt, and whole peppercorns at the same time using mesquite at 225 degrees. They all lost the smoke flavor overnight, althought the salts stayed with the light tan coloring. peppercorns did get crunchy!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Checked  another forum and came up with these 2 post Smokeing salt.

You want to keep the temperature extremely low. I mean like smoking cheese low. Apparently, if the temp gets above 200, it will burn off the smoke resin, on the salt and you have to start over again.

I lit one briquette at a time, with a piece of wood on top, and tried to keep things around 100 degrees (that's fehrenheight).

I smoked it for about 4 hours, and it gave the salt a nice smokey aroma, I think that longer will give the salt a nice dark look, which is what people are looking for. 

Heres a second post I had found on smoking salt

Smoking salt is a simple affair.  

I make a pan from a double layer of foil, spread out some kosher salt, put it in the smoker away from any drips, and toss the pan every 20 minutes or so to expose the crystals to the smoke evenly. 

The salt will take on a faint brown color. Then seal and store in an airtight container.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah but back to the popcorn! I cant believe it would pop at that low of temp. And what kinda pan did you have it in to keep it from poppin outta the pan? Im curious cause Im gonna try it. POINTS!

    Now for not tastin the smoke... I figure thats due to the beer...


----------



## white cloud (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey smoke freak. He just smoked the popcorn salt.LOL I know I had to read it twice I thought the same thing


----------



## ronp (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, I did it a low temp, maybe not long enough.

The beer, cigars, and the TBS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Yea.

Sorry for not explaining it better, I just smoked the kernels. Then back on the stove in a sauce pan with EVO as thats all I had. After a minute or 2 of shaking the pan I heard pop, pop, pop.

Thanks for the points, Freak, I appreciate it.

Ron


----------



## desertlites (Aug 26, 2008)

hmmmm smitty's on smoked popcorn-that sounds GOOD.good job playing ron.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! double ditto that...YUMMY good one!


----------



## ronp (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob. I'm always playing, lol.

Thank you.


----------

